#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Utilities for PDS Project Creation

## aadamx

This is the structure of a BAT file (DOS) for creating file structure in c:

md 000
cd 000
md 2ddata
md 3ddata
md archive
md backup
md borders
md cell
md drv
md forms
md misc
cd..

md 203
cd 203
md audits
md bin
md forms
md ifc
md standards
cd..

md 210
cd 210
md bin
md cell
md client
md cmd
md details
md dwg
md misc
md mod
md topos
cd..

md 215
cd 215
md area
md bin
md cell
md cestd
md cmd
md data
md details
md dwg
md misc
md stru
cd..

md 220
cd 220
md bin
md cell
md cmd
md details
md dwgAV
md dwgIC
md misc
md parch
md rdb
cd..

md 226
cd 226
md details
md misc
md pdspid
md pfd
md pid
md pdspfd
cd..

md 245
cd 245
md bin
md cell
md details
md dwgAV
md dwgIC
md iso
md misc
md modAV
md modIC
md pdsdwgAV
md pdsdwgIC
md rpt
cd rpt
md cri
md dis
md ext
md fmt
md mto
cd..
cd..

md 250
cd 250
md bin
md cell
md details
md dwg
md iso
md isodata
md misc
md mod
md optimeyes
md pdsdwg
md rdb
cd rdb
md alib
md dimt
md eden
md note
md spec
md ulib
cd..
md rpt
cd rpt
md dis
md ext
md fmt
md mto
md wld
cd..
cd..

md 255
cd 255
md bin
md cell
md details
md dwg
md misc
md mod
md pdsdwg
md rdb
cd rdb
md eden
md eqpdim
md tdf


cd..
md rpt
cd rpt
md cri
md dis
md fmt
cd..
cd..

md 258
cd 258
md bin
md cell
md cmd
md details
md dwgAV
md dwgIC
md misc
md modAV
md modIC
md rdb
cd..

md 265
cd 265
md bin
md blk
md cell
md details
md dwgAV
md dwgIC
md misc
md modAV
md modIC
md pdsdwgAV
md pdsdwgIC
md rdb
cd..

md 270
cd 270
md bin
md cell
md details
md dwg
md misc
md mod
md pdsdwg
md rpt
cd rpt
md cri
md dis
md fmt
cd..


I hope this is useful.See More: Utilities for PDS Project Creation

----------


## aadamx

This is another bat file for file structure create:

rem Script para crear estructura de directorio de PDSSETUP

mkdir %1
cd %1

mkdir border
cd border
   mkdir clash
   mkdir draw
   cd ..
mkdir cell
mkdir drw
mkdir ddl
mkdir fwp
mkdir seed
mkdir data
mkdir categ
mkdir iso
cd iso
   mkdir isoref
   mkdir isometrico
   mkdir spools
   mkdir stress
   cd ..
mkdir plot
mkdir project
mkdir rwayref
mkdir rdb
cd rdb
   mkdir eqp
   mkdir lib
   mkdir specs
   cd ..
mkdir rpt
cd rpt
   mkdir fmt
   cd ..
mkdir rptspec
cd rptspec
   mkdir fmt
   cd ..
mkdir script
cd script
   mkdir express
   mkdir medir
   mkdir orasql
   cd ..
rem mkdir seed
mkdir seedz
cd ..

remember only copy and paste in notepad of windows and save like name.bat

----------


## aadamx

Another way!!

rem  Rutina para crear la estructura de archivos del proyecto de PDS 

mkdir %1
cd %1

mkdir clash
cd clash
   mkdir plot
   mkdir rpt
   cd ..
mkdir planos
cd planos
   mkdir 535
   mkdir 540
   mkdir 641
   mkdir 643
   mkdir 665
   mkdir 731
   mkdir 865
   mkdir 971
   mkdir Border
   mkdir Cell
   cd ..
mkdir drv
cd drv
   mkdir 990623
   mkdir 990630
   mkdir 990707
   mkdir 990714
   mkdir 990721
   mkdir %1
   cd ..
mkdir Fwp
cd Fwp
   mkdir %1
   cd %1
      mkdir data
      mkdir drw
      mkdir esl
      mkdir frz
      mkdir int
      cd int
          mkdir mod
          mkdir rpt
          cd ..
      cd ..
   cd ..
mkdir iso
cd iso
      mkdir isobat
      mkdir isos
      mkdir isoref
      mkdir isorpt
      cd ..
mkdir models
cd  models
      mkdir arch
      mkdir eqp
      mkdir hvac
      mkdir pipe
      mkdir ustn
      cd ..
mkdir modlbld
mkdir project
mkdir rdb
cd rdb
   mkdir eqp
   cd eqp
      mkdir app
      mkdir forms
      mkdir sym
      mkdir unapp
      cd ..
   mkdir lib
   cd lib
      mkdir app
      mkdir unapp
      cd ..
   mkdir src
   cd src
      mkdir assembly
      mkdir edeneqp
      mkdir eqp
      cd eqp
          mkdir tdf
          cd ..
      mkdir spec
      cd spec
          mkdir stdnote
          mkdir table
          cd ..
      cd ..
   cd ..
mkdir rpt
cd rpt
   mkdir data
   mkdir discr
   mkdir fmt
   mkdir rpt
   mkdir search
   cd ..
mkdir rptspec
cd rptspec
   mkdir discr
   mkdir mkdir fmt
   mkdir rpt
   mkdir search
   cd ..

mkdir stress
mkdir stressout
cd ..

----------


## aadamx

Hi!
This is another utility for PDS Creation Project!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

I found a document for PDS Installation, I hope this is useful!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

These are links form a virtual machine with PDS and Oracle both installed.

First link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Second link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Third Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If you have some question, please tell me. Enjoy it!!

----------


## aadamx

HMADIAN
Information that you need:

Hi..
Someone in this froum shared these serial number.

SPI2007 (08000045): SmartPlant Instrumentation
SN: 00126449400507

SPPID2007 (05000033) : SPEngMgr
SN: 00126449400507

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## laddubabu

hey! bro. could you plz tell the administrator password to log on ..

----------


## laddubabu

hey! bro. aadamx could you plz tell the administrator password to log on ..

----------


## aadamx

> hey! bro. aadamx could you plz tell the administrator password to log on ..



admin

----------


## gsaralji

> hey! bro. aadamx could you plz tell the administrator password to log on ..



Hi friend
Just use xp live cd and change admin password whatever you like,. xp live cd avial many *******
this is not for this work you can use many situation....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aadamx

> admin



If you use win2000 virtual machine (PDS) is admin and if you use win xp virtual machine (SP3D) is 123.

Any another doubts?

----------


## laddubabu

thankyou, i actually copied a .dgn file from my friend for practice and opened it in pds(after creating area,model for the same)but now the problem is when i press PLACE - CONN. TO DESIGN it says "instument/ nozzle not found"
when i try to do the POINT ON SEGMENT it says "Error reading piping segment data"
I think its Spec. problem(i see the piping matl. class in it to be "14720" ...)


Could you please guide me how do i go about. so that i can work on the file .See More: Utilities for PDS Project Creation

----------


## aadamx

> thankyou, i actually copied a .dgn file from my friend for practice and opened it in pds(after creating area,model for the same)but now the problem is when i press PLACE - CONN. TO DESIGN it says "instument/ nozzle not found"
> when i try to do the POINT ON SEGMENT it says "Error reading piping segment data"
> I think its Spec. problem(i see the piping matl. class in it to be "14720" ...)
> Could you please guide me how do i go about. so that i can work on the file .



The virtual machine with PDS that I uploaded doesnt have instrument component uploaded in PDS so, you need to upload the instruments components that you need.

Greetings

----------


## laddubabu

> The virtual machine with PDS that I uploaded doesnt have instrument component uploaded in PDS so, you need to upload the instruments components that you need.
> 
> Greetings



could you please describe whatever files or folders are to be copied from pds so that i can practice with the model
(also i dont know where this instr. component files are)
thank you

----------


## mikewolf2k

PDS will create necessary folders itself, it is not needed to created the folder manually.

----------


## aadamx

> PDS will create necessary folders itself, it is not needed to created the folder manually.



When you use wizard create rpoject in PDS, itself creates folder structure.

----------


## aadamx

> could you please describe whatever files or folders are to be copied from pds so that i can practice with the model
> (also i dont know where this instr. component files are)
> thank you



You need upload instrument files to PDS, because PDS only has equipment, framework and piping.

----------


## aadamx

Has anybody Offshore Platforms in DGN?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Dim_Zv

Hi, aadamx. This links are dead.
Can you share new links to virtual machine with PDS and Oracle both installed?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## aadamx

> Hi, aadamx. This links are dead.
> Can you share new links to virtual machine with PDS and Oracle both installed?
> Thanks in advance.



Dear Dim_Zv send me an MP please!

----------


## Dim_Zv

> Dear Dim_Zv send me an MP please!



What is a "MP"? I sent private messege for you.

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yimiyangguang55

aadamx:
these link are dead, could you upload it again, thank you very,much

----------

